# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lập trình >  Cách Post file.php lên local host trong win 7

## dinhduongchobe

sadfffffffffffsdádadsad ádád ada da

----------


## canhosaigon

bạn phải cài localhost lên máy đã.

----------


## Vibe89

bạn lưu file trong mục www roi chay với link localhost/file.php mà file.php la file bạn đã làm ấy.
ps: trước khi chạy link đó bạn phải khởi động appserver đã.

----------


## hunghk

bạn cài gì nhiều thế
bạn chỉ cần cài 1 trong những cái đó wamp hoặc xampp hoặc vertrigo thôi
sau đó bỏ file php với thư mục
- với xampp là thư mục htdocs
- với wamp là thư mục www
còn lại ko dùng nên ko rõ.
bật localhost lên và chạy dưới url là localhost/file.php là được.

----------


## nguyen_chien

đã giải quyết xong mod xóa dùm

----------


## freedomf

mình đã làm dc rồi thì để lại cho những người chưa biết vào xem và học hỏi nữa chứ, bạn làm dc rồi bạn bảo del topic đi thế người chưa biết mới vào hỏi họ sẽ lại phải lập 1 topic như thế này ah. :|

----------

